# Next Time Around The Feds Are Going To Have To Confiscate Stuff.



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice Future? It's a short article..



> Next time around, the federals are going to have to confiscate stuff, break promises, take away things, and rough some people up. The question is how much of this abuse will the public take? I take a certain comfort knowing how heavily armed America is. And not just the lunatic fringe. The thought of Hillary and Jeb out there beating the bushes for big money makes me laugh. They are so not going happen. Just wait. For now, take this MLK holiday break to reflect on the fragility of our own country, and gird your loins for the week to come.


http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-01-19/next-time-around-feds-are-going-have-confiscate-stuff


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

RevWC said:


> Nice Future? It's a short article..
> 
> And still not worth the time.


----------



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

labotomi said:


> And still not worth the time.


You just don't want to read it or you read it and think it's bunk?


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I believe the next time for a bank bailout the federal government will definitely take stuff, like savings accounts and retirement accounts. Why else would they be prepared for just that scenario?


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Let us not forget Cyprus..

http://www.globalresearch.ca/bank-d...ment-and-the-launch-of-a-global-trend/5338774


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes, the legislation has already been passed and is in place here in the U. S.

One line struck me in the article:

Damn, can't copy from it. It says Bank deposits are divided into two categories, Reliable and Risky. Reliable being deposits from within the country, Risky being deposits from outside the country. Why would that matter? Whatever 'money' is deposited is in their bank and on their books, right? I don't know about the EU but here in the U. S. I don't think I can make a deposit and request it be kept in a foreign currency. Example: I take 100 Rubles to deposit in my bank. They will convert it to USD THEN deposit it, NOT report I have 100 Rubles in my account. Or are they thinking a foreign country will nationalize all deposits of their citizens, regardless of what country the deposits are in?

Just seems like a sneaky way to hit 'foreign' depositors harder than citizens accounts.


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

RevWC said:


> Nice Future? It's a short article..
> 
> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-01-19/next-time-around-feds-are-going-have-confiscate-stuff


I was working as an IT manager back about 8 years ago for an insurance firm. In my research for things like Sarbanes-Oxley, I heard (read) that someone had brought up the possibility of mandatory rollover of 401Ks and IRAs into the Social Security system.

Of course, the idea was quickly dismissed as unreasonable..... but.... The way our Reich seems to work, is to say something horrific, let it simmer for a while, and then the next time around it doesn't seem so unrealistic.

Oh... and this, from the article:


RevWC said:


> The question is how much of this abuse will the public take?


The answer is simple....

*All of it!*

-God Bless.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

The paperwork is already done. At the G20 they have written up the plan and implemented it.
Any monies you deposit into a bank is no longer yours. It is theirs to do what they wish with. In the event of another crash your deposits will be used to bail them out rather than Gov funds. You will be given stock in the bankrupt banks in exchange.
Keep a close eye on what happens in Europe. What you see there will be implemented here as well at some point.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

LastOutlaw said:


> The paperwork is already done. At the G20 they have written up the plan and implemented it.
> Any monies you deposit into a bank is no longer yours. It is theirs to do what they wish with. In the event of another crash your deposits will be used to bail them out rather than Gov funds. You will be given stock in the bankrupt banks in exchange.
> Keep a close eye on what happens in Europe. What you see there will be implemented here as well at some point.


I don't suppose you have any proof of your claims.


----------



## BF1911 (Feb 9, 2015)

LastOutlaw said:


> The paperwork is already done. At the G20 they have written up the plan and implemented it.
> Any monies you deposit into a bank is no longer yours. It is theirs to do what they wish with. In the event of another crash your deposits will be used to bail them out rather than Gov funds. You will be given stock in the bankrupt banks in exchange.
> Keep a close eye on what happens in Europe. What you see there will be implemented here as well at some point.


Wouldn't they just keep printing money? I don't think you're wrong, quite the contrary, but why confiscate? They're propping it up now with Monopoly money....


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Outpost said:


> I was working as an IT manager back about 8 years ago for an insurance firm. In my research for things like Sarbanes-Oxley, I heard (read) that someone had brought up the possibility of mandatory rollover of 401Ks and IRAs into the Social Security system.
> 
> Of course, the idea was quickly dismissed as unreasonable..... but.... The way our Reich seems to work, is to say something horrific, let it simmer for a while, and then the next time around it doesn't seem so unrealistic.
> 
> -God Bless.


I recall when that was proposed back after our Dear Beloved Leader was first anointed. All I have to say is this: If they try to take my money, I will treat them as I would any other robber.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Hard for them to take it if it is buried in the back yard


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

labotomi said:


> I don't suppose you have any proof of your claims.


Honestly labotomi... i tired of you my first week here but for the benefit of others here are the links. 
After this post I have put you on ignore so don't even bother.

New G20 Rules: Cyprus-style Bail-ins to Hit Depositors AND Pensioners

Official World Wide Banks Bail-ins with Depositors Money Confiscation are coming on 2015

New G20 Rules: Cyprus-style Bail-ins to Hit Depositors AND Pensioners

Russian Roulette: Taxpayers Could Be on the Hook for Trillions in Oil Derivatives


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

LastOutlaw said:


> Honestly labotomi... i tired of you my first week here but for the benefit of others here are the links.
> After this post I have put you on ignore so don't even bother.


Another notch in my computer case. 

Never have I understood the cowardice of commenting then announcing that you're putting the other party on ignore. Kinda like *lookie lookie at me... I'm claiming to take the high road but... Here's a little jab on my way out. *


----------



## Alfred_E_Neuman (Dec 5, 2014)

Well I watched with what they did in Cyprus. 
I wish I could say that would never happen here in our country.
But after that whole TARP bailout I think the government is more interested in bailing out their friends on Wall St then they are about Main St. Dont matter which party they are both full of crooks.
In my lifetime I have made and loss two fortunes. The first time seemed bad. But I also learned it is only money. You can always make more. The second time was due to a woman. I dont regret it for that matter it was actually kind of fun to do so. 
Now with what I see going on I dont expect social security to be there when I retire. The good Lord willing I will die out in the fields with the livestock well into my 70s or 80s. My kin will burry me out there too. And I am ok with that.
In the meantime I will use Wall St to my advantage as long as I can. If they give us all a haircut to cover the Wall St and bankers sheenanagains well I think we will be a situation it wont matter much.


----------



## zilte (Mar 1, 2015)

If you don't have a few k in cash on hand, and a few k more in gold coins, as well as stashed food and stuff, along with guns and ammo, you're taking really horrible risks with your future.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Many people in Arizona learned the value of having cash in their pockets on Wednesday when the phones/internet went down for almost half the state for many hours. The credit/debit cards were useless until service was restored. Banks were unable to give out cash and ATM's were non-functional.


----------

